# Ivation thermometer temps



## johnnyb99 (May 13, 2017)

I put both probes of my ivation thermometer in a glass of ice water. Both the meat probe and the bbq probe. They both read at about 45 degrees. Does anyone know if these can be calibrated or anything else i can do?


----------



## noboundaries (May 13, 2017)

They cannot be calibrated as far as I know.  How did they read in boiling water?


----------



## dr k (May 13, 2017)

johnnyb99 said:


> I put both probes of my ivation thermometer in a glass of ice water. Both the meat probe and the bbq probe. They both read at about 45 degrees. Does anyone know if these can be calibrated or anything else i can do?


If you didn't pack the glass with crushed ice and fill with cold water so the mass of ice starts to lift off the bottom of the glass and stir constantly so the ice doesn't  stay in contact with the probe, then you probably didn't get the ice water to 32*F. I usually go by the boiling temp at my altitude since that is closer to IT temp and chamber temp. 
-Kurt


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 13, 2017)

Dr K said:


> If you didn't pack the glass with crushed ice and fill with cold water so the mass of ice starts to lift off the bottom of the glass and stir constantly so the ice doesn't  stay in contact with the probe, then you probably didn't get the ice water to 32*F. I usually go by the boiling temp at my altitude since that is closer to IT temp and chamber temp.
> -Kurt



:yeahthat:

I'm a thermometer hoarder and I complained about one not reading well at freezing temps, but right on at boiling temps.  

I'll never forget the reply someone gave me...  "Are you making ice cream or brisket?"  He had a good point. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyb99 (May 13, 2017)

I didn't check boiling temp. I guess i was being lazy and thought the ice thing was easier. I'll try that today. I also wanted to order an additional bbq probe but cant find any online. I read several members here say the ivation is the same as maverick. So i would assume i could just order a maverick probe. Will model number matter when ordering? I dont know which maverick the ivation is supposed to be identical to.


----------



## dr k (May 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> I'm a thermometer hoarder and I complained about one not reading well at freezing temps, but right on at boiling temps.
> 
> I'll never forget the reply someone gave me...  "Are you making ice cream or brisket?"  He had a good point. :biggrin:


I've got a lot of therms and have not gravitated to the Mav et732, 733  735, Smoke or Thermpro yet because my $7.00 single probe remote therms are super accurate and reliable. I did a thread on this one I believe it's a Range Mastet from Aldi. These remote therms are on the same frequency so one probe transmitter is in the chamber and the other in the food. The reveiver flashes temps of the two transmitters and it's obvious what probe is food. You just have set the alarm to the chamber temp limit. The higher of the two. Talk about hassle free set up. I'm always following therm threads for when these fail. Until then I'm good. 
-Kurt


----------



## noboundaries (May 13, 2017)

Ivation/RediChek/Maverick are all the same.


----------



## johnnyb99 (May 13, 2017)

One reading 210 and the other 212. I guess the boiling water test is better. I have a downdraft mod ordered for my GMG. I wanted to make sure this therm was working accurately so i can check temps from ledt to right side if grill.


----------



## noboundaries (May 13, 2017)

My food probe reads 2 degrees low.  Chamber probe right on.


----------

